# Breast Cancer in dogs



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good article http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/12/131209085601.htm


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Really good article, Dave; interesting that dogs and humans have same genetic marker for tumours, isn't it?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lalla said:


> Really good article, Dave; interesting that dogs and humans have same genetic marker for tumours, isn't it?


yep , we have a lot in common. No wonder we get along so well.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> yep , we have a lot in common. No wonder we get along so well.


Interesting read. Glad we don't have EVERYTHING in common though. uke:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Interesting read. Glad we don't have EVERYTHING in common though. uke:


Weel, if we were willing to EAT the garbage they do, we'd puke too! :laugh:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Weel, if we were willing to EAT the garbage they do, we'd puke too! :laugh:


Weeeel, we DO eat an awful lot of garbage when you think about it! Some of it would, I'm sure, make a dog puke&#8230;.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My Aunt and Uncle had a GSD who died from this. Very sad.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Good thing is both dogs and humans could have the same prevention and therapy for this cancer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Weeeel, we DO eat an awful lot of garbage when you think about it! Some of it would, I'm sure, make a dog puke&#8230;.


True&#8230; But I was thinking of the putrefying fish and deer poop that Kodi happily wolfs down in the woods! I DON'T eat those!!!


----------

